# Traynor YCS50



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anybody given one of these a workout?












> The Traynor YCS50 combo delivers a full two-channel configuration with independent gain, and fully independent EQ’s for each channel. Key to its versatility is an innovative USA / Brit switch that actually relocates the tone stack relative to the gain stages in the clean channel. This allows the Custom Special 50’s EQ section to respond with either an ‘American’ or ‘British’ flavor, delivering a wide tone pallet reminiscent of those great tones emanating from either side of the Atlantic.
> 
> An Expander circuit delivers an almost acoustic-like tone for the rhythm channel while Modern and Scoop switches offer the player a choice of ‘vintage’ tube drive or a more aggressive ‘scooped’ guitar tone on the lead channel.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Interesting. There are a couple of video reviews online.

http://video.google.com/videosearch?hl=en&q=ycs50&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wv


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful, isn't it?

I've been saving money for one of these. Got a while to go yet, though. $750+ seems rather typical.

PS Dear Traynor, please make a matching closed-back extension cab.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I tried the larger one, maybe 90(?), with a Sparrow Telecaster. Impressive switchability, nice channel dedicated reverb, good EQ-ability, very nice cleans, but the distortion wasn't as yummy as my YCV50. Cool looking amp. Didn't try it with pedals but my impression is that it would like a quality overdrive or distortion.

Traynor has their act together with small combos.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I had one for a few weeks and took it back. The distortion sounds were great but the clean was lacking IMO.

Here is the thread....http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=11298


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i believe it was the 50 i tried out, as i've tried the YCV50.. didnt find it too different.

now the YCS100H on the other hand..


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I tried one and for the most part liked it but it didn't do it any better than what I already have so I returned it. 

I think Traynor is going to be giving some of the other big companies a run with these . A local Fender dealer told me that he can't keep these in the store . Excellent value for the $$ and made in good ol Canada :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## KneeDeep89 (Feb 12, 2008)

i'm using a friend of mine's for a month (YCS 90) and man, i absolutely love it. It's got some great dirties, although i'm not too fond of the boost - for my taste anyway. the YCS90 has to be one of the few amps i've actually had to dial the bass down a bit. Haven't tried the effects loop yet, so i can't really comment on it. I agree with you guys about the clean, still haven't found "that sound" with it yet. great canadian product with an awesome warranty :smilie_flagge17:


----------

